# Cleaning and polishing brass



## Steveandbelinda (Dec 18, 2013)

Another question that I have is, is there anything that I can add to my walnut shells in the vibrating tumbler to polish my brass? I am using 24 grit walnut shells clean them. Coming out pretty clean, but want to polish also. Any tricks? Hate to have to use walnut shells to clean, then have to change everything and reload tumbler with corncob .


----------



## jscottjr (Jul 30, 2013)

i use two capfulls of new finish car polish.


----------



## MR835 (Apr 7, 2012)

I USE FLITZ POLISH. Clean Bright polished brass.


----------

